

A message from Gabe Newell - marcosero
http://www.dorkly.com/article/54448/a-message-from-gabe-newell

======
venomsnake
I totally agree, but - release a comic and close the story. There are other
mediums than games and you could explore them if Valve thinks H/L as a FPS is
dead end right now.

Edit: rewording after realizing dorkly is the geek's onion.

~~~
tmbrggmn
You mean to say that you didn't think something was off about Gabe Newell
saying "... you slobbering shit-wizards ..." in an apparently official
communication? :-)

~~~
venomsnake
I would say that if I think it. If someone is a slobbering shit-wizard you are
doing the humanity a disservice by not calling him that.

And there were debates in tech about rough language anyway.

------
rvschuilenburg
I just don't get it. Gamers are apparently very eager to play a new version of
Half Life. Just like they love to play yet ANOTHER version of GTA (and it's
selling!). Why not go ahead and create that game people are waiting for?

(yes i understand this message is fake, but considering the time it takes
Valve to create HL3 i seriously doubt it will ever come)

------
samspenc
Can someone confirm this is legit?

~~~
prawn
No, it is not legit.

